

U.S. tech companies expected to lose more than $35B due to NSA spying - 37
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/nsa-prism-fallout-35-billion-us-tech-firms/

======
chrisbennet
I noticed that the ITIF report contains this recommendation:

 _5) Complete trade agreements like the Trans-Pacific Partnership that ban
digital protectionism and pressure nations that seek to erect protectionist
barriers to abandon those efforts. "_

------
Zigurd
This situation has several evolutionary stages to go through yet. Simply
moving servers to another country is nearly meaningless. Servers can only be
reached by passing through hostile territory. End to end security, and
security for data at rest has to become pervasive.

------
fweespeech
> In particular, European cloud companies, like Cloudwatt, Hortnetsecurity,
> and F-Secure, proudly boast of their non-American credentials and their
> resistance to NSA spying against foreigners. And the French government has
> invested $150 million into two cloud startups designed to keep data out of
> U.S. hands.

I think that is really the moneyshot of that article. Western governments can
throw hundreds of millions at developing "French" or "German" or [insert
country here] and build effective competitors to the US for commodity services
like hosting websites.

The US's advantages [despite Silicon Valley] aren't really insurmountable if
you have foreign governments throwing a few hundred million at the problem.

